# Viren auf MAC



## Sudnif (19. November 2011)

Morgen,

kleine Frage : gibt es Viren für MAC, die auch nach einem Neustart immer noch auf dem Rechner vorhanden sind?

Hab da nämlich ne kleine Wette am laufen, ich bin eigentlich fest davon überzeugt, dass es welche gibt. Kumpel meint für MAC gäbe es keine langfristig auf dem Rechner vorhandenen Viren.

Grüße


----------



## Crenshaw (19. November 2011)

Nun ich denke schon das es welche gibt. Aber die werden wohl eher gezielt auf DEM Rechner gespielt und nicht durch ne verseuchte Website drauf geladen. 
Viele Industrie, Designer etc. nutzen Mac und ich denke das es da Wege gibt um Industriespionage zu begehen 
Aber das ein Virus nachdem Neustart weg sein soll glaub ich eh nicht


----------



## Jimini (19. November 2011)

Natürlich gibt es die. Warum sollte ein Reboot von MacOS Viren beseitigen? Der einzige Grund, weshalb es relativ wenig Schadsoftware für MacOS gibt ist der, dass MacOS im Vergleich mit Windows nicht sonderlich verbreitet ist. Vom Sicherheitsstandpunkt aus betrachtet ist MacOS jedenfalls nicht sicherer als Windows, wahrscheinlich sogar unsicherer ( Apple Mac OS X ist Windows 7 in Sachen Sicherheit unterlegen | Softwareload Blog , c't - Inhalt 4/2011 - Seite 158).

heise online - Virus für Mac OS X aufgetaucht
Viruslist.com - Entwicklungen bei Schadprogrammen: Aktuell entdeckte Schwachstellen in Apple MacOS X im Vergleich zum Vorjahr
MacTechNews.de
Sicherheitsforscher stellt Rootkit für MacOS vor - Computer Reseller News
Advanced Mac OS X Rootkits « …And You Will Know me by the Trail of Bits
http://trailofbits.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/advancedmacosxrootkits.pdf

MfG Jimini


----------



## Sudnif (19. November 2011)

Danke, der Meinung war ich ja auch.


----------



## Crenshaw (19. November 2011)

Und was bekommst du jetzt für die Wette? 

Ich verlange einen Anteil!


----------



## Sudnif (19. November 2011)

10 Euro


----------



## Crenshaw (19. November 2011)

Ach ich liebe Wetten mit Noobs


----------



## Bauer87 (19. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Vom Sicherheitsstandpunkt aus betrachtet ist MacOS jedenfalls nicht sicherer als Windows, wahrscheinlich sogar unsicherer.


Sollte es bei MacOS so sein, wie bei iOS, dass jegliche Software digital von Apple signiert sein muss, wäre es tatsächlich sicherer. Aber man muss sich halt auch im Klaren sein, dass der goldene Käfig nicht nur Viren aussperrt.


----------



## Olstyle (19. November 2011)

Bleibt noch die Frage wie schwer eine solche Signatur zu fälschen ist. 
Bei einem gezielten Angriff dürfte ein "durchschnittlicher" Mac auf jeden Fall schneller zu knacken sein als ein Windows PC. Einfach weil der Nutzer bei letzterem eher mit Schadsoftware rechnet und deswegen Vorsorge trifft.


----------



## Ezio (19. November 2011)

Richtige Viren, die als drive-by Downloads installiert werden, gibts für Mac nicht. Es sind nur ein paar Trojaner in Umlauf, die exziplit durch den Nutzer installiert werden müssen und kurzfristig durch Updates unschädlich gemacht werden/wurden.


----------



## Jimini (19. November 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bleibt noch die Frage wie schwer eine solche Signatur zu fälschen ist.
> Bei einem gezielten Angriff dürfte ein "durchschnittlicher" Mac auf jeden Fall schneller zu knacken sein als ein Windows PC. Einfach weil der Nutzer bei letzterem eher mit Schadsoftware rechnet und deswegen Vorsorge trifft.


 Oder weil Apple seine Mitarbeiter mitunter dazu anweist, keine Hinweise zur Entfernung von Malware zu geben, nur weil dieses spezifische Problem noch nicht offiziell von Apple bestätigt wurde. Oder weil kritische Sicherheitslücken konsequent ungepatcht bleiben. MacOS hat nützliche Ansätze in puncto Sicherheit, diese werden allerdings längst nicht alle auch optimal verfolgt und umgesetzt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bernd12 (22. November 2011)

Macs sollten generell sicherer sein. Das aber nur aufgrund der geringeren Verbreitung. 
Letztendlich gibt es kein "sicheres" System. Jedes System kann geknackt bzw. infiziert werden.


----------



## Jaguar84 (2. Dezember 2011)

Bei OS-X verhällt es sich aufgrund der Verwandschaft zu Unix ähnlich wie bei Linux: nutze nie den root Account fürs rumsurfen sondern einen eingeschränken Benutzer. Bei sämtlichen Veränderungen am System wird das Passwort vom root verlangt, spätestens da merkt man als User das was nicht stimmt. Am gefährlichsten für den Mac sind aber nicht Viren die einfach aus Lust und Laune das System zerstören sondern Keylogger die z.B. beim Onlinebanking und Passworteingaben mitlesen. Ich selber habe unter OS-X immer eine Softwarefirewall mitlaufen und betreibe die nur mit Whitelist. Also alles was ich neu installiere muss ich von Hand freigeben, sonst darf es nicht raus. Ein Antivirenprogramm ist nach meiner Auffassung NOCH nicht nötig, aber mit zunehmender Beliebtheit des Mac rückt er immer mehr ins Visir der Virenprogrammierer.


----------

